# Custom Scout & Flip-Clips: Video Review



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's like going to the dentist for me to make a video. But I just had to show you guys some cool stuff from I got from SimpleShot. It's all low-cost, high-quality gear. I also want to brag about what an awesome guy and great friend Nathan is -- to me personally and to the sling-shooting community in general.

Also, I know the camera is too close, but this was my 3rd try and it just don't get any better with me.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Soon as I posted this, I noticed there is a factory recall on the Rambone! Beware.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good job! You're a natural. You should do more videos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, TreeFork. It's hard to tell what these things look like to everybody else. But in comparison to most of the other videos I see here, it looks pretty crappy to me. :wacko:


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice vid. Great Jorge imitation. :rofl:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Link to the video please.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> Link to the video please.







Does this work for you?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great job DH. Thanks for making the effort.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lol ! your quick sprave impersonation cracked me up :rofl: . your set up for video is good, appears to be about arms length . I enjoyed the video, hope you make more .


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Dayhiker, I enjoyed the video. I will also add that the flipclips are great. I have one set up with the latex. Then I have others set up with the light Gold's gym band and magnetic pouch for my kids' bb shooters. The scout is a great slingshot.


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

Great job on the video.I have several scouts and I really enjoy mine as well.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Link to the video please.
> ...


Yes buddy. Why wont the other work for me on an android?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > B.P.R said:
> ...


I have no idea, B. But I'm glad it worked.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome video as always!!!!

It is a pity that you don't make more of these. You have charisma on screen!!! 

Nice review of the products. Quality stuff indeed!!

Oh by the way, do you need someone to hold the camera?? (LOL!!)









Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Dayhiker. I enjoyed it. My wife was sitting nearby and started laughing when you said it made you feel like a man.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice  Mine are in the mail already, I'll be keen to try them out.

Also, heads up, this is the first time I've seen you on video and you're soon to be entered into the doppelganger thread.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Nice  Mine are in the mail already, I'll be keen to try them out.
> 
> Also, heads up, this is the first time I've seen you on video and you're soon to be entered into the doppelganger thread.


yip and i now ho hihi


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

that was a really nice revue,thanks and pleas do more i like it a lot.

cheers


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Nice  Mine are in the mail already, I'll be keen to try them out.
> 
> Also, heads up, this is the first time I've seen you on video and you're soon to be entered into the doppelganger thread.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Dayhiker. I enjoyed it. My wife was sitting nearby and started laughing when you said it made you feel like a man.


Can, that's nothing. If Ruthiexxx ever shoots one of these Rambones, she'll grow a beard and get hairy legs. :lol:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello Sir Bill

I really like your show, the camera is your friend and the products presented are fantastic.

A big hug Master ..... Alf


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wheelie great wideo, Bill!! I always enjoy seeing your ugly mug .. Love the scout mod, though I don't think mine need them, I am going yo do this anyway 

I wish you a speedy recovery, I know how it feels having the case of the dropsies. 

LGD


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the great video, and also for the well-deserved accolades for Nathan.

About three weeks ago, I emailed Nathan for more original green Scouts for OEF. I shared a story about how a shipment in 2012 was used.

He clued me about the clips and suggested some slower but UV resistant and more durable bands. Also, he suggested some larger pouches better suited for rock chunking.

To top it off, unsolicited, he gave me wholesale pricing.

These went with Christmas boxes, and should arrive in Afghanistan in another week. Except for two, which will probably land at Camp Pendleton on Monday.

Nathan is having an "impact."

Now I will order a pair of clips for my own Marine-green Scout.









Ok if I share that great video?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

CAS said:


> Thanks for the great video, and also for the well-deserved accolades for Nathan.
> 
> About three weeks ago, I emailed Nathan for more original green Scouts for OEF. I shared a story about how a shipment in 2012 was used.
> 
> ...


Of course it's ok! Sempre fi, brother (USMC, 1962-1966, 6th Marines & 10th Marines).


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

USMC 1966-69, Hollywood Marine, 2533

Delta Co. 5th Recon Bn. Camp Horno (Pendleton)
then Sub Unit One, 1st ANGLICO, detached to the Korean Marines in Vietnam, 1967-68


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Great vid thanks for sharing you just saved me time on choosing a flat band shooter,I shoot tubes as a rule but I have a shed load of asda bands that Crac kindly sent which needs using up, who knows I may end up shooting both tubes and flats.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

"A Star is born"! Can I have your autograph Bill? :king: Seriously Bud, that was a good video!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> "A Star is born"! Can I have your autograph Bill? :king: Seriously Bud, that was a good video!


Ha ha, Gary. Nobody makes 'em better than you. BTW, I just bought a new pickup. I will probably be down in the spring to shoot with youse guys some more.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Great vid! Love my scouts too! Very nice how Nathan 'smoothed' that one out for you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Flatband said:
> 
> 
> > "A Star is born"! Can I have your autograph Bill? :king: Seriously Bud, that was a good video!
> ...


Give that pickup a real workout and come to Indiana :thumbsup:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M.J said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > Flatband said:
> ...


I rode to Indiana in a bus once... Never again! Too far.  :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I can't seem to find the mod demo on Nathans website can anyone see it? cheers T_S


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello TubeShooter. You can see it here:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you very much DH


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the great video Dayhiker!

Perhaps folks are wondering why you get the special treatment....

A big part of it is your charm and devilish good looks, but most of it stems from the fact that you are a Simple Shot Advisor... membership has its privileges!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hah! This is true, Nathan. But when you get down to it it's kinda ludicrous ain't it? Imagine ME advising YOU! :blink: :huh:


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Your modesty is almost embarrassing... oh, creator of the coveted Chalice and cornerstone of the enthusiast community!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

What ever perks you get DH, you deserve. Nice video by the way.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Scotty! Hope all's well down there in the hinterlands.

edit: I mean "over there" ... or something


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WE GOTTA GETCHOO TO PA THIS YEAR BUDDY!!!!!!!!!! That'll give the truck a good workout!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bill, Don't know how I missed this one...?! Great video man! It was refreshing to sit and listen to ya for a bit. You handsome devil you  That was a nice visit, I felt like I was sittin there with ya! Stay Cool DH! B)


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


>


Sigh, Adriana, one day you'll be mine. One day....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You got good taste, Metro -- and not only in slingshots.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> You got good taste, Metro -- and not only in slingshots.


A man can dream right?

Great video!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... is this Bill Nilsen or Mel Gibson?

Todays best 12min on YT


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Wow.... is this Bill Nilsen or Mel Gibson?
> 
> Todays best 12min on YT


Ha ha! I love you, Irfan.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You are so natural Bill, you just seem a pro journalist.....cheers!


----------

